# Raising Pandinus & Heterometrus babies



## Brian S

Since this question has been popping up on various forums lately I decided a thread like this is in order for future reference.This isnt the only way to do this nor neccisarily the best but it does work well. Luckily, these are about the easiest scorplings to raise so long as you do the basics correctly.......






When the female gives birth the young will remain on her back until they molt into 2nd instar. At this point there is really nothing to do but wait. There is really no need to feed the Mother at this point as they will often refuse food. It will take about a week or 2 (depending on temps etc) for the 1st instar to molt. As long as the substrate is moist everything will be fine.







After the young molt and leave the Mother you can separate them into delicups like this. You can keep the young together as they arent the cannibalistic type as many Buthids are. These delicups seem to work better as they restrict ventilation which keeps them humid. I use moist peat moss with a bottle cap for water.
Note that many keepers I know will leave the young with Mom through 2nd instar and even 3rd instar. While I dont do this myself it is strictly a matter of personal preference.







After the young are gone, Mom will have a renewed interest in feeding again so be sure to give her plenty of food in order to replenish herself.







When the young out grow their deli cup it is time to move them into a bigger container. A plastic shoe box works great for this. Just drill or melt some air holes and you are in business. This works better than a kritter keeper as it also keeps the moisture inside keeping them from getting too dry


Here is an inside shot. Like the deli cup only with a hide






Here are some Heterometrus I have raised since they left their Mom








I hope you all find this thread of some use

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## makati

nice one Brian, very informative. good pictures too.


----------



## Brian S

Thanks, I just hope you can make some sort of sense out of all that


----------



## JungleGuts

great guide, im sure many will find help in it. good job

-dan


----------



## RottweilExpress

Good guide! A couple of Q's though...If the mum doesn't hunt, how are the small ones fed then? And when they are seperated, do you just smash some crickets and let them scavenge?


----------



## G. Carnell

the 1st instars have enough reserves to last them until they moult, thats why when they moult they go from small and fat, to larger and very thin

they cant feed at this stage, and trying to feed them can stress the mother, leading to all sorts of problems.. (cannibalism, rejection etc)

the babies should feed on smashed up crix, its probably best to do this for at least the 2-3rd instar stage, or you could get casualties from crickets attacking post moult scorps!

wicked thread Brian


----------



## r8frazer

Wow great thread.. I hope i get to put this into practice!!!!


----------



## Brian S

I have fed my 2nd instars small live crickets with no problems. If you can get yours to eat the smashed crickets thats good of course


----------



## fusion121

I find that all species will scavenge on pre-killed crickets. I think its the best way to do it since it stops any danger to the scorplings, plus it means you don't have buy 2 sizes of crickets.


----------



## Thiscordia

Thanks 4 the thread. I find it myself very interesting and helpful cus i'm trying to raise 2  Emp scorpionlings. They are just 5 days old. I just post a thread with the pics.


----------



## Brian S

Thiscordia said:
			
		

> Thanks 4 the thread. I find it myself very interesting and helpful cus i'm trying to raise 2  Emp scorpionlings. They are just 5 days old. I just post a thread with the pics.


You are 1 of the reasons I did this LOL


----------



## Scorpfanatic

cool~~~ hahaha i did something liek this for H.spinifer but i lostthe link to the thread hahhahaha ....


----------



## Alakdan

Excellent guide Brian!

Great timing!  My H. spinifer just gave birth last night.  I haven't counted the scorplings yet.  I didn't want to disturb the mom, but I will post pictures soon.

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## Synergy

Wow wish I would of found this post before I posted 2 different topics on raising them lol... this needs to go into faq!


----------



## The_Monk

Can I ask a question, my emperor scorplings are about 10-14 days old and have molted. The older ones are going a slightly tanned colour and are leaving mum all the time so have moved them to seperate accomodation. My question is what size crickets to feed them? I have killed one which is quite large and put it in, should i chop it smaller pieces or leave it as it is?


----------



## Ryan C.

You could feed them the "Small" sized crickets, but they would most likely take the large ones too.


----------



## The_Monk

Cool, i've put a large one in, its the smallest I could find. Do I need to mash it up small or leave the scorps to do their own thing?


----------



## Ryan C.

You can prekill it if you want but I've had a 1" scorp take down large crickets  no problem.


----------



## The_Monk

Thanks for the advice! I've prekilled it, didnt want it to have a munch on the little guys! Will leave it and see what they do!


----------



## Brian S

Mine have had no problem taking live crickets


----------



## gagamboy

nice thread man... very informative...

i  recently purchased 2 H.spinifer scorplings on their 2nd instar... my problems is,  i've heard from the dealer that their other siblings have molted into 3rd instars but mine still remains the same... its been 3 weeks now... what could be my problem??

tnx...


----------



## Scorpfanatic

increase tempertaure, increase feeding, and humidity... less ventilation helps in that ... and then you should be fine.. was the temp and humidity you keeping them  now?


----------



## Gilbz

I've had babies! 
Well Dora the Explora has 

Ok I'm new to this forum and will introduce myself sometime, but at the mo I'm a proud father


----------



## Scorpfanatic

is the male still in there?


----------



## Gilbz

lol no!

He got eaten 8 months ago leaving Dora and Fatty.
Dora actually ate the male about 2 days after buying them.
So we decided to split the 2 females into separate tanks as this was the first time we have had Scorpions, didn't want to lose anymore!

Fatty had babies whilst we were on holiday 4 weeks ago but sadly she died.
Heres Fatty...


----------



## emmille

*very informative*

hello there!
this thread really would help me. my het just give birth last night & i just posted some pics of her here. well, i'm truly happy with my proud mom. i'm just wondering would it be the more humid or higher the temperature, the faster the scorplings will reach first instar? well, my enclosure does not have any heating device. just a plain old tank with woods, gravel & small pot with water. would that be ok?:? 
thanks,
emmanuel


----------



## Brian S

emmille said:
			
		

> hello there!
> this thread really would help me. my het just give birth last night & i just posted some pics of her here. well, i'm truly happy with my proud mom. i'm just wondering would it be the more humid or higher the temperature, the faster the scorplings will reach first instar? well, my enclosure does not have any heating device. just a plain old tank with woods, gravel & small pot with water. would that be ok?:?
> thanks,
> emmanuel


Warmer temps and feeding alot will make them grow faster. Your tank is ok. The young stay on their Mom longer than the Buthids do.


----------



## dtknow

How warm of temps are we talking about here?

Also, how long does it take in captivity for them to reach maturity? Has anyone produced F2 offspring?


----------



## rex_arachne

*pinhead presence dangerous?*

i also have a question: is the presence of even just a single pinhead cricket inside a 2nd or 3rd instar scorpling enclosure dangerous ifever the scorpling goes through its next molt? i make it a point to always have at least one pinhead in my 2nd instar scorplings' deli cup so that they would always have something to eat when they get hungry (the pinheads usually get eaten the following day, but sometimes not).


----------



## rex_arachne

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> increase temperature, increase feeding, and humidity... less ventilation helps in that... and then you should be fine...


does this also apply to non-forest dwellers like buthids and vaejovids, for them to grow faster and go through their next molt?


----------



## Brian S

dtknow said:
			
		

> How warm of temps are we talking about here?


at least 80F works good. Mine are 82-85F but will thrive up to 90F

Also, how long does it take in captivity for them to reach maturity? Has anyone produced F2 offspring?[/QUOTE]
I have a few Heteros that are 1 or 2 molts from adulthood now and are a little less than a year old


----------



## Brian S

rex_arachne said:
			
		

> i also have a question: is the presence of even just a single pinhead cricket inside a 2nd or 3rd instar scorpling enclosure dangerous ifever the scorpling goes through its next molt? i make it a point to always have at least one pinhead in my 2nd instar scorplings' deli cup so that they would always have something to eat when they get hungry (the pinheads usually get eaten the following day, but sometimes not).


It can be risky. Sometimes a cricket will attack a molting scorp. I usually remove the crickets if they arent eaten within about 24 hours


----------



## Brian S

rex_arachne said:
			
		

> does this also apply to non-forest dwellers like buthids and vaejovids, for them to grow faster and go through their next molt?


Yes, warmer temps seems to help all of them out alot from my personal experience


----------



## rex_arachne

cool. thanks Brian S.


----------



## Deolok

IMO, leave the cricket it as it is. They will scavenge it and make sure that their is plenty of food to go around. 

My question for you Brian... 

Could you describe the behavior of your emp before giving birth, anything you noticed? 

((P.S. Didn't know there was such a thing as plastic shoe boxes :} ))


----------



## Brian S

The only thing I noticed is that she got fat LOL. Nothing out of the ordinary actually


----------



## Deolok

Ah I see... So no new burrowing or anything of the ordinary?


----------



## Brian S

Nope, in fact I had her in a deli cup during gestation so she couldnt burrow if she wanted to


----------



## Deolok

Why wouldn't you want her to burrow?


----------



## Brian S

She didnt have room. When you keep over 200 scorpions space becomes very precious. I dont have any nicely decorated large tanks like you because I lack the space. I keep all my scorps in deli cups and plastic boxes/tubs and the scorps dont seem to mind. As long as the room stays dark and they have plenty to eat they seem quite content


----------



## cacoseraph

Brian S said:
			
		

> She didnt have room. When you keep over 200 scorpions space becomes very precious. I dont have any nicely decorated large tanks like you because I lack the space. I keep all my scorps in deli cups and plastic boxes/tubs and the scorps dont seem to mind. As long as the room stays dark and they have plenty to eat they seem quite content


amen brother

i adopted a system where the only things that get semi-large for their size cages are breeding females.


----------



## Prymal

B,

Agreed! It's great to have terraria when you have a "few" scorps but when they start to number over 100, practicality and simplicity are the rules rather than the exceptions. 
Slowly, I'm replacing all of my 4 & 5.5 gallon vivaria with 2.5 gallon and 190 oz. clear plastic containers. Where I can, 128, 32 and 16 oz. clear plastic containers. A bit of substrate and a hide or two and they become home!
The only large enclosures (5.5 & 20L) that I have left are those housing my groups of Androctonus, Hadrurus, Mesobuthus and Lychas spp.


----------



## emmille

*whoah?*

is Heterometrus spinifer in season?
how come a lot of us are having babies these days?
cool..ehhh! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Gigas

Just a question 4 of my baby emps have left their mother, and when she goes over to let them climb on her They flee.but the thing is they are still white... one has slight browning of the chela, the others have the same colouration of a palidus morph arizonensis. i always assumed they would be darker. is it ok to move them out and start feeding them?


----------



## Brian S

They will be white for awhile even after they molt. They usually wont feed until they turn a light brown.


----------



## Gigas

its wierd, it did took them 3 weeks to moult into second instars, and the temp in the tank is never below 25, the claws look like they've been dusted with cocoa powder on some of them, but nearly all are speeding around the tank. even thought they are this white can i still seperate them?

after all the reading i did i expected them to go a dark chocolatey brown all over much earlier, they moulted into second instars on friday, so nearly a week


----------



## Brian S

Yes you can separate them from Mom if you want to. Remember that you can keep these together. My 2nd batch took a long time like yours to do much so you have nothing to worry about


----------



## MEXICOYA415

STICKY OR ARTICLE PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Brian S

MEXICOYA415 said:
			
		

> STICKY OR ARTICLE PLEASE!!!!!


It is, check it out here 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=24231


----------



## MEXICOYA415

Brian S said:
			
		

> It is, check it out here
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=24231


Kool   My work here is done :liar:


----------



## PIter

How do you get the scorpilings out of their mother's enclosure and into deli cups? Aren't the to small to pick up by forceps? Spoons?


----------



## Gigas

when i wrangled mine out PIter i just prodded the group untill tey were all on my hand(the mum got on to but i used a pencil to puch her back) one baby was being a oain in the backside so i had to grab him by his telson


----------



## Brian S

PIter said:
			
		

> How do you get the scorpilings out of their mother's enclosure and into deli cups? Aren't the to small to pick up by forceps? Spoons?


Spoons will work as will small vials. Anything that you can scoop them with will work well


----------



## maxident213

Can anyone tell me approximately how long it takes for P. imps to moult from 2nd to 3rd instar?  Thank you.


----------



## Brian S

maxident213 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me approximately how long it takes for P. imps to moult from 2nd to 3rd instar?  Thank you.


Alot has to do at what temps you keep them. I did a little experiment where I kept some at almost 90F and they molted in about a month and the ones I kept at around 78-80F took almost 4 months!!! All were fed the same too.


----------



## maxident213

Thanks Brian S.


----------



## Zman16

Thank you so much for this article!  

I'm going to be getting and breeding scorpions in amonth or less, and this helps me so much! Thank u!

This shows there is no love greater than a scorpion in the arachnid world.


----------



## EAD063

lol Zman.. you've got a year to memorize this.... good luck though!!!


----------



## Zman16

I have a question. How do you keep the tempature of the deli cups and plastic  shoe things up when the young are in there.


----------



## Brian S

Zman16 said:


> I have a question. How do you keep the tempature of the deli cups and plastic  shoe things up when the young are in there.


Ok, there are 2 ways you can do this....

1. Heat the entire room to 80F+

2. Hot Box (be careful with this, although it is very effective it can also easily get too hot if not set up correctly.


----------



## Zman16

When the scorpion young are in the plastic shoe box thing, can a heating pad be used as an option?.


----------



## dr_hemlock2

*excellent report on scorpions*

I got a pandis female about six months ago and she had babies but i was to nosey or did not research it better i wish i had found your post earlier keep up the good work
"doc"


----------



## Brian S

Zman16 said:


> When the scorpion young are in the plastic shoe box thing, can a heating pad be used as an option?.


You would have to make sure it doesnt get too hot to melt the plastic


----------



## ZodiacalMantid

Do scorpions need to be solitary to give birth?


----------



## Brian S

ZodiacalMantid said:


> Do scorpions need to be solitary to give birth?


No but it is good for them to have several hiding places if in a group enclosure


----------



## Zman16

How often do u need to feed the 2I scorps?


----------



## Brian S

Zman16 said:


> How often do u need to feed the 2I scorps?


As much as they will eat LOL. I feed 2-3 times a week depending on the size of food offered. You cant feed them too much,believe me


----------



## Kazuki

my emp just gave birth, n there r about 9 scorplings, n i think she is still giving birth. how long will the process take for the mother to give birth?

how long will it take the babies to grow into 1st instar, 2nd instar, and third instar? and how do i tell which instar r they at. thing is i have to go on a business trip for a week or 2, n there isn't anybody who can really take care of them while i'm gone.


----------



## Bayushi

it can take a couple days for her to finish up birthing.  the babies will be at first instar at birth and will moult into 2I around a week later, depending on conditions. not sure how long from 2I to 3I though.


----------



## Kazuki

does anybody have pictures of 2instar n 3instar baby emps look like? or know what they supposed to look like after molting?


----------



## Brian S

Kazuki said:


> does anybody have pictures of 2instar n 3instar baby emps look like? or know what they supposed to look like after molting?


These are 2nd instar Heterometrus laoticus and look almost identicle to Emps at that size. In fact I cant tell them apart when young like that


----------



## Thaedion

Kazuki said:


> does anybody have pictures of 2instar n 3instar baby emps look like? or know what they supposed to look like after molting?


Here are two pics the first is 2I at 14 days old. The second is 2I at 32 days old. enjoy.













Thaedion


----------



## Kazuki

my emp n the slings r doing just great. all of the slings have already molted, n some even got off their mom's back.

should i wait till ALL of them have gotten off mommy's back b4 i collect them? or should i gather what is off right now??


----------



## Brian S

Toss in a few small crickets and see if they disappear. If so, they are ready to be collected


----------



## Tarangela

This is an AWESOME thread!!!!

I came home tonight to a BUNCH of new babies!!!

I REALLY hope I do things right, and they live 

So really they don't eat until they start turning brownish, right??


----------



## Thaedion

Tarangela said:


> This is an AWESOME thread!!!!
> 
> I came home tonight to a BUNCH of new babies!!!
> 
> I REALLY hope I do things right, and they live
> 
> So really they don't eat until they start turning brownish, right??


when mine left the moms back at about two weeks of age they began to eat cut up meal worms, as pictured above.

Thaedion


----------



## Brian S

Tarangela said:


> So really they don't eat until they start turning brownish, right??


Hello T,
I have seen Heterometrus still be very light in color and would feed. I always drop in a few smallish crickets and leave overnight. If they are gone by morning then yes they are feeding


----------



## Dave S.

*Safety?*

Hey guys, first time poster here. My Emp just had her slings about a week and a half ago and they just left her back about a day ago. I already have a seperate tank set up for the slings, all ready to go. My problem is that when I try to seperate them from Mom, she gets defensive. Obviously she's protecting her young. How can I get them seperated safely for them, Mom, and myself?


----------



## Dave S.

Nm, I just waited until Mom wasn't looking...


----------



## Thaedion

Dave S. said:


> ... My Emp just had her slings about a week and a half ago and they just left her back about a day ago... My problem is that when I try to seperate them from Mom, she gets defensive... How can I get them seperated safely for them, Mom, and myself?


In my experience I separated the mother first, then took out the slings and put them into deli cups, then put the mother back with some crickets and she was content.  

Or just sneaking them out when she isn't looking is okay too.


----------



## 1/2

Very informative, greatly apprechiated.


----------



## Dave S.

*Not-so-fast food*

Another quick question, I noticed in some of your pictures you are feeding the slings the larger size crickets with the cricket's legs pulled off. I assume you all did this yourselves. Howso, and is it necessary?


----------



## Thaedion

Dave S. said:


> Another quick question, I noticed in some of your pictures you are feeding the slings the larger size crickets with the cricket's legs pulled off. I assume you all did this yourselves. Howso, and is it necessary?


I was snipping them off with scissors when the scorpions were little and the crix were large. I thought it was necessary so the scorpions would have live semi-active prey to attack. Other may disagree. I use pin-head crix now for my slings.


----------



## Dave S.

Thanks for the reply and advice. I have about 10 slings in a seperate container and I dumped about 10 pinheads in. It was amazing to watch them eat. Needless to say, there are no crickets in there anymore.


----------



## CELLMASS

<edit> you guys kick ass......... im now a father of like 15 scorplings and this thread is helping me out a lot. thanks 4 the insite. but i do have a quick question. how many should i keep? i would like to keep all of them, but 1 time i fell asleep with my EMP and didnt find her for like 2 days, in other words, i lose track of things easily. and how many houses should i have for the lil guys?


----------



## Brian S

Keep several so you can breed them. You can keep all of them together. Go to a Dollar Store and invest in a plastic sweater box.


----------



## CivisAmericaSum

Hi,I just bought 2 baby emps from mall the guy says they where born around march 20 and have a sort of brownish color, thing is I was expecting adults so I setup a 20L with a false bottom 4 inches of soil and all that, but I think these are too small for current setup they frequently go in their hide which great but they tend to dig directly under the part of the cork bark that should be on the ground i'm worried it might fall in on them and one has the habit of trying to get behind the tubing and it did I was watching at the time so was able to dig it up quickly 






The one on top is a little shorter and wider while the other is long and slim when I first got them home the shorter one was just standing in place and it's pinchers were kinda vibrating like it was flexing it's "muscles" any Idea what that was about?

Camera acting up had to use cellphone


----------



## CELLMASS

im having another issue..... my EMP is eating her young! i dont know if its because they were born dead or they cant get on her back. she has 4 total, but the ones she has not eaten are <edit> big for just being born yesterday. could some one explain to me why she is eating the runts?


----------



## Brian S

Mothers will usually eat undeveloped or sick young that wont survive. Be sure to keep your temps at least 80F and the substrate moist. Dont disturb her no more than you have to.


----------



## beetleman

i don't have any problem with my heterometrus sp.(malaysia) i have 2 females,they both had 33 babies each,they stayed with each mom and then i finally seperated them,they were doing great w/their moms,eating w/them etc. but now i have all of the babies in a seperate plastic shoebox and they are doing just as good,and eating like crazy:clap:


----------



## Tarangela

beetleman said:


> i don't have any problem with my heterometrus sp.(malaysia) i have 2 females,they both had 33 babies each,they stayed with each mom and then i finally seperated them,they were doing great w/their moms,eating w/them etc. but now i have all of the babies in a seperate plastic shoebox and they are doing just as good,and eating like crazy:clap:


I agree....mine are doing the same!  Mine had 18 babies, and they are now in a container eating like crazy, and making tunnels in the EE substrate!!


----------



## beetleman

yeah, they are easy to raise i even raised baby emps with the mom,until the babies were almost the size of the mom! they were so aggressive that everytime i put food in for everybody they would grab every cricket in there,and the mom had nothing so it was time to remove them,and the mom was releaved


----------



## CELLMASS

this is rediculous....... my EMP has ate all of her young except for 2 of them. i keep it moist i keep the temp in my room at 80 degrees and theres plenty of food and water. something tells me my Emp would of done the same in the wild. she just doesnt look like a normal mother, she probably got tips from my mom. but does anyone know why she ate all and kept 2?


----------



## Tarangela

CELLMASS said:


> this is rediculous....... my EMP has ate all of her young except for 2 of them. i keep it moist i keep the temp in my room at 80 degrees and theres plenty of food and water. something tells me my Emp would of done the same in the wild. she just doesnt look like a normal mother, she probably got tips from my mom. but does anyone know why she ate all and kept 2?


I was told they possibly eat the babies they think are sick or won't do well??

Can you separate the ones you have left?  Good luck with the 2 you have.

FYI, mine had 21 and ate 4 of them in May.  It was sad, but at least she left me some!!


----------



## beetleman

hmm, i had some in the past do that aswell,really don't know why:? true maybe the babies are sick etc.maybe they know to weed out the good ones.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Request to the mods:

Please, please, please make this its own sticky outside the commonly used index?

Pretty please?

Thank you muchly.


----------



## ManicDan

*Sad issue*

Are there ever emp scorpion birth complications?  My female was gravid since we got her back in September and she just got bigger and bigger, we figured she was going to pop very soon... but... one morning she wasn't moving and was just... dead...  She was fine the day before, just chilling outside of her hide on some of the moss.  She had been eating about once a week, her last meal was five days previous of a meal worm.

It was pretty devastating looking forward to my Mae giving birth... and we (my GF and I) were so excited for these 7 months...  Anyone else had this problem?  I've been searching the site to no avail...


----------



## Xaranx

It's a fairly common problem since a lot adult emps you buy from pet stores are old and on their last legs, with a long gestation period of up to a year and a half it isn't rare for an emp to die before giving birth.  Best solution is to buy sub-adults/juveniles and breed em yourself.


----------



## ManicDan

Yeah, she was pretty grown up when we got her.  Thanks for the response, "glad" it's a common issue and not something I morbidly messed up.


----------



## Tarangela

ManicDan said:


> Yeah, she was pretty grown up when we got her.  Thanks for the response, "glad" it's a common issue and not something I morbidly messed up.


WOW.  That is a HUGE loss   I am so sorry to hear that.  I would have been devistated.....my asian forest scorp was also gravid when I got her from the pet store last Feb...she gave birth in May of last year....and the babies are all still alive.....

I am so sorry


----------



## Stockwell83

*Help*

My Emperor gave birth yesterday, and again overnight.  She now has about eight babies.  And since this has happened, I've been doing some looking around at how to keep them alive.  Well, I've found out that the Emperor lives in a climate with high humidity.  On what now is clearly poor advice, I've been keeping my scorpion's cage filled with sand.  The babies seem to be fine so far, but I don't know how long that will last.  She's been hanging around the water dish, but I doubt that will do any good.  I need advice ASAP on how I can fix this.  I don't think I can move her out long enough to change out the sand without causing her and the babies a lot of stress.  I was thinking perhaps that I could clean out the half she's not in and put the correct substrate in, though I don't know if she would go over there afterwards.  Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Thaedion

Stockwell83 said:


> ...The babies seem to be fine so far, but I don't know how long that will last.  She's been hanging around the water dish, but I doubt that will do any good.  I need advice ASAP on how I can fix this.  I don't think I can move her out long enough to change out the sand without causing her and the babies a lot of stress.  I was thinking perhaps that I could clean out the half she's not in and put the correct substrate in, though I don't know if she would go over there afterwards.  Is there anything I can do?


I had a similar scenario, that is having to move a mother and her brood (on back) to a new tank ASAP. First make a suitable tank Now and get the temps and humidity up quickly (I used hot water to mix the coco fiber [this brought the temps and humidity WAY up]) then slowly take out any cage decor w/o disturbing her too much, then very slowly & gently coax her onto your hand and put her into the new tank (note she will be very lop sided and may stumble [you can see her in my video doing just that])

Here is the video I took of me doing just that...

making the new tank
[YOUTUBE]kthrHlvWuFM[/YOUTUBE]

me moving the mom and babies
[YOUTUBE]PRXNxdYu36o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xaranx

What did you do with the one that fell off?  Did it go back on of it's own accord?


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

Thaedion said:


> I was snipping them off with scissors when the scorpions were little and the crix were large. I thought it was necessary so the scorpions would have live semi-active prey to attack. Other may disagree. I use pin-head crix now for my slings.


*Just for a little added info, snipping with scissors isn't necessary. Hold the cricket and briskly 'seize' the leg with tweezers and it will autotomize the leg. Repeat on the other side and you have a cricket with no open wounds (snipping) that can't jump or kick. They crawl along nicely and  survive well until they are eaten.*
*Works fer me  Good Luck! *
*GMB*


----------



## DireWolf0384

Sweet Topic! The stuff you learn on here.lol.


----------



## Tupinambis

Hello, i am new here, but i have a problem, two weeks ago my female pandinus gave birth to 4 babyes, but today i found her death, the hatchlings has not yet molt even once ¿what shoul i do? :wall:¿do i remove they from her back o leave them there in the terrarium? plase, i really need some help.
Thanks
sory about the lousy english.
Thanks (again)


----------



## Nomadinexile

Take them out.   Put them in their own deli cups for now.   Keep their cups on the warm and humid side.   Give them a little sterilized leaf or clean cork piece of cork bark to hide under.  Sorry about the loss.    Good luck with the little ones.  All you can do now is hope for the best.


----------



## Tupinambis

Well, hello again, y remove the scorpionlings and they are now on their own cup.
They eat a lot, and still are white, turning to dark brown.
One of theh ahd a terrible first molt and now he has a useless clamp (i hope that is the right word) ¿is he going to die? he always get a very smashed cricket so, he can feed easily, y hope to be doing the right thing whit he.


----------



## Nick

well, my emp had 4 baby's and they all died.  I didn't know what i was doing at first and had the last one for 3 weeks on the moms back and this morning it was gone.  after looking around the tank i know it got eaten.

how long before its ok to put the said scorpion back into my communal setup?


----------



## Spidermolt

Lol nine years later and this thread is still most helpful for the first time "scorpion parent"... Thanks Brian!!


----------



## Brian S

Spidermolt said:


> Lol nine years later and this thread is still most helpful for the first time "scorpion parent"... Thanks Brian!!


LoL, yeah that was a long time ago when I was ate up with trying to breed scorps. I haven't had anything in years. My job keeps me too busy. Plus where I live now it's a long ways to get crickets to feed.


----------



## darkness975

Brian S said:


> LoL, yeah that was a long time ago when I was ate up with trying to breed scorps. I haven't had anything in years. My job keeps me too busy. Plus where I live now it's a long ways to get crickets to feed.


Order online.  Get meal worms so you can keep them in the fridge for months at a time.


----------



## Brian S

darkness975 said:


> Order online.  Get meal worms so you can keep them in the fridge for months at a time.


I never had much success with meal works. They disappear into the substrate where the scorps can't find them


----------



## darkness975

Brian S said:


> I never had much success with meal works. They disappear into the substrate where the scorps can't find them


Not if you crush the heads so they still writhe but can't burrow.  Some scorpions do refuse them though for whatever reason.  

You'll get the itch again some day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian S

darkness975 said:


> Not if you crush the heads so they still writhe but can't burrow.  Some scorpions do refuse them though for whatever reason.
> 
> You'll get the itch again some day


I never really lost it. Just don't have space,time etc. Bass fishing keeps me busy. My daughter does have a jumping spider which is cool. I found a juvenile C vittatus under a board yesterday. You can't imagine how bad I wanted to catch it and put it in something hahahaha


----------



## darkness975

Brian S said:


> I never really lost it. Just don't have space,time etc. Bass fishing keeps me busy. My daughter does have a jumping spider which is cool. I found a juvenile C vittatus under a board yesterday. You can't imagine how bad I wanted to catch it and put it in something hahahaha


That's why I said when work settles down and life mellows.   

Great advice in this for those new to breeding or have unexpected broods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick2450

Hello! I have two spinifer l1 and l2. I gave them cockroaches less than 0.5 inches in size. They run away from cockroaches, but do not eat them. How to feed scorpions?


----------



## G. Carnell

crush the head and pile the cockroackes/crickets in a corner of the enclosure, the babies will eat them


----------



## Galapoheros

This is really close to how I do it and I don't remember looking at this thread, it works just fine over here.


----------



## Nick2450

Thanks! Yesterday saw video on youtube The Dark Den channel it there even gave to adult Heterometrus a caterpillar, and the scorpion did not begin even to touch it. While other types behave differently. There is Heterometrus researchers, but not hunters.


----------

